# Abound Cross Trained (Multibrand) Agents Phone 800-239-2197



## JimT

Just spent hours making sure our (wife & I) Vistana and Marriott accounts are all working.  Wanted to share the new phone number to reach the cross trained agents more directly.

Vistana Multibrand agents (trained in both Marriott and Vistana) phone: 800-239-2197

Now we both have Marriott, Vistana and Bonvoy accounts setup and cross linked to the best the systems allow.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you - I made it a sticky.


----------



## Leon29

Good Day
Been trying to reach a human or chat via Vistana contact info. I have called 4 times & put on a 1-2 hour call back list. No call backs. Chat is bot only. Any way to get a human? Seeking to rebook a reservation starting Tuesday. We are COVID positive. Still want to go, but not when we have COVID>


----------



## daviator

For what it's worth, I called the number above today and got right through to a representative that was pretty knowledgable, seemingly about both systems.


----------



## SMLTravel

JimT said:


> Just spent hours making sure our (wife & I) Vistana and Marriott accounts are all working.  Wanted to share the new phone number to reach the cross trained agents more directly.
> 
> Vistana Multibrand agents (trained in both Marriott and Vistana) phone: 800-239-2197
> 
> Now we both have Marriott, Vistana and Bonvoy accounts setup and cross linked to the best the systems allow.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!


Are you  a Vistana owner? I am about to take over the deed the my parents have had for nearly 15 years and I am curious how you like the new Abound program and how your Vistana StarOptions are converting. Any feedback to share? Thank you for the numner. I need to give them a call to find out how everything works.


----------

